#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: مشکل در نصب ویندوز 8.1 64 بیتی (ریستارت میشود)

## ho3in(^_^)

سلام اساتید یه سیستم هست با مادر برد آزروک و رم 4 
وقتی میخوام ویندوز 8.1 نصب کنم همون مرجله اول بعد از بارگزاری ریست میکنه !مشکلش چیه ؟؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

رم سیستم رو با برنامه memtets  بصورت بوتیبل تست کنید .
مدل دقیق و مشخصات سیستم رو اضافه کنید .

----------

*cybernova*,*ho3in(^_^)*

----------


## rasool54

بایوس مادربرد رو اپدیت کنید
اعلام نتیجه کنید

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
طبق راهنمائی دوستان مدل مادربرد و همچنین CPU مورد استفاده رو اعلام کنید .با نسخه دیگه ویندوز تست کنید .در ضمن بفرمائید دقیقا تا کدام مرحله پیشرفت دارید و کجا سیستم ریستارت می شه ؟
موفق باشید .

----------

*AMD*

----------

